# Thai cooking course in Koh Samui??



## sherinpeace (Oct 7, 2008)

I've just moved here to live On Samui for 3 months & id like to learn to cook Thai food, any suggestions on somewhere I can do some private cooking lessons with someone who speaks english?


----------

